# Long period soft stool



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I feed my 6 month old male GSD Orijen LPB since I got him (8 weeks). He adores the food, but his intestines seems to be ambivalent towards the brand. He almost always has a little bit of soft stool in the evening, but that never really worried me. 
He has had two times diarrhea, but got over it quite fast (one time with veterinarian special kibble, other time with rice and chicken). Now, since about two weeks, his stool is just soft. Mostly like a yoghurt, sometimes with some form, but mostly just soft (not watery). 
I had upped his daily intake with 30 grams (1oz) a day. Now I've lowered it again and feed him 420 grams (14.8oz) divided over three meals a day, but that might still be too much. Is it still worth lowering more if his stool stays soft? He already is on the skinny side, 'ideal' in my eyes, 'starving' in the eyes of people used to seeing labradors. He's 22 kilograms (48.5lbs) and around 60cm (23.6inches) in height. 

Is there something else I can do? I've read some about fresh pumpkin, that it could help. 
I probably find it far more annoying than he (his appetite is as strong as always). He already has terrible poop aim, and is cow hocked, so you can imagine how I stand behind my pup when he goes potty... almost always with my hand on my head and a very very sad face, knowing all the cleaning that is awaiting me when we get home..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a terrible time trying to feed Orijen to Carly when she was a puppy. Her poop was always a disaster no matter the amount of Orijen that I fed to her. It was so bad that I took her to the vet to be tested for EPI and SIBO. I switched her to a different, less rich kibble, and she's been fine ever since. She's 6 now. Sometimes "the best" kibble isn't the best for YOUR dog.


----------



## CanadaDry (May 22, 2016)

You have to find a different food..same thing happened to mine when I first got her and realized she is intolerant to chicken. The number 1 thing dogs are intolerant to is chicken because through decades of breeding chicken was all they used for decades and dogs have developed against it. I recommend a salmon based food as it is an extremely high quality protein and very easily digestible by dogs. Pumpkin will help but only mask the underlying issue. GSDs are notorious for sensitive stomachs and mine is currently going through a bout of IBS so I have done days of research on food and bowel issues. You should switch to a grain free fish based food that is light on the ingredien list, the food you are using has a few different meats and Orijen is EXTEMELY high in protein as well. I would highly suggest Acana particularly this one Wild Mackerel | ACANA Pet Foods they make some of the best dog food in the world very very high quality I guarantee he would have perfect stools with this.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of people love Origin but Beau could never tolerate it. I have been above tickled pink with Victor. For the first time in his life I am looking at putting him on a diet because he is getting a little chubby. But nice firm stools and a coat to die for and good health.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the detailed answers! 

I have been offered help by an user here on how to feed my pup raw, but I still have to look up how much it will cost exactly.

We have Acana here in the Netherlands (although not that one you mentioned), but we don't have Victor, at least a Google search didn't give me any results. 

I still have around 3/4 of a 13 kg (28.6lbs) bag Orijen. I prefer not feeding my pup less than he is eating now, he's already on the light side. Can I mix it bit with rice or pumpkin until the next bag (probably Acana)? Or should I give it to the fish and switch immediately?


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Double post, I don't seem to have the "edit" option available.

If I go with Acana, which is the "best" option? 
I could off course continue with Puppy Large Breed, or can I start him on adult food?
If so, then there's the 'Wild Prairie', 'Pacifica dog', 'Grasslands dog' or 'Ranchlands dog'.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Orijen did not work for us either. One thing you may want to rule out is an intestinal disorder like Giardia. Take a stool sample to the vet.
Our pup had soft stool for a while, the vet thought it was normal, but then a friend said his GSD had soft stool and it turned out to be giardia. We had taken our dogs to the same area and I guess they picked it up in the water.


----------



## CanadaDry (May 22, 2016)

Henricus said:


> Thanks for the detailed answers!
> 
> I have been offered help by an user here on how to feed my pup raw, but I still have to look up how much it will cost exactly.
> 
> ...


Very very important, you want to gradually mix in the new food with the old food so do not use up all of the Orijen yet. If you start him straight on the new food it will most likely make him sick if he already has a sensitive stomach. You should buy the new food and start mixing it in a little at a time with the Orijen until about day 7-10 he is eating only the new food. Raw is good for digestion but can be complicated and pricey. If a simple diet kibble works for you dog it is easier but if he still has issues raw is an option. Acana is still extremely high quality dog food.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with Gretchen about testing for Giardia.

Make sure your vet does the Elisa Giardia testing: https://ahdc.vet.cornell.edu/sects/Paras/tests/giardia.cfm 

Test is occasionally negative when it is really positive! Sometimes difficult to catch during testing period.

Moms


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

I gave dog nitro ultra hade same issue. Switched to puina one lesser food, issue resolved.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

When I got Samuel I wanted him to have the best food. So Orijen. It was horrible for him constant diarrhea. So after talking to my vet we switched to Hollistic Select adult and puppy salmon recipe. It has been amazing for him. The best part is he can use it as a puppy and an adult. He's a year now never had a problem since.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I was ready to catch (my vet instructed me to catch the stool with a bag instead of from the ground, contamination etc), when his stool fell out normal, not a perfect stool yet, but certainly not a soft stool either. I am giving him about 30 grams less a day at this moment. 
I am however going to change to Acana anyway, just to try it out. Like I said before, my pup is on the light side and I am feeding him almost the same quantity as I fed him 1.5 months ago. 

As his stool isn't that soft anymore, would you guys recommend I still let it get examined? My vet is probably going to say yes, so that's why I'm asking it here. 

(when I picked my pup up at the breeder, she informed me he was just treated for Giardia by their vet. So he has had it as a young pup. My vet didn't feel the need to test it as his stool was hard.)


----------

